# 06 murano sl overheated temperture gauge never showed



## Blackmouth73 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys I really need help yesterday my MO overheated I drove uphill and something felt off driving back down hill I checked temperature gauge and it showed me normal temp drove it 3 more miles heard metal touching when I hit the gas pedal and I drove about 3 more miles countinuous looking at my guage with no difference pulled off the free way hit two lights finally pulled into a gas station noticed it was smoking from the engine put the car on park and it turned off by itself let it cool down because it was super hot after 15 mins just turn the car to the on position and TG hit H 45 mins after I pulled over and my dad met me (slightly knowledgable about cars) he noticed the radiator was empty or really low while the over flow tank was full of water (I had been putting water for the past 3 months little had been evaporating had no time to fix) 

Let it cool down for 2 and a half hours tried to turn it on and nothing the water overflow still full of water radiator cooled down completely but engine between warm and hot will update when I get to my car (had it towed to my parents place) see if it starts today


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the temp sender is not submerged(air pocket) it will not register...


----------



## emeren (Feb 8, 2015)

Blackmouth73 said:


> Hey guys I really need help yesterday my MO overheated I drove uphill and something felt off driving back down hill I checked temperature gauge and it showed me normal temp drove it 3 more miles heard metal touching when I hit the gas pedal and I drove about 3 more miles countinuous looking at my guage with no difference pulled off the free way hit two lights finally pulled into a gas station noticed it was smoking from the engine put the car on park and it turned off by itself let it cool down because it was super hot after 15 mins just turn the car to the on position and TG hit H 45 mins after I pulled over and my dad met me (slightly knowledgable about cars) he noticed the radiator was empty or really low while the over flow tank was full of water (I had been putting water for the past 3 months little had been evaporating had no time to fix)
> 
> Let it cool down for 2 and a half hours tried to turn it on and nothing the water overflow still full of water radiator cooled down completely but engine between warm and hot will update when I get to my car (had it towed to my parents place) see if it starts today


Never let any nissan overheat. The moment it overheats the head is cracked. You need to take it to a shop immediately before it gets worse and stalls on you. Its gonna be an expensive repair.

I will never buy a nissan as long as i live. worst experience ever.


----------

